# How To Take Care Of Your Hops



## Let's Brew Beer (13/10/21)

With summer fast approaching its time to think about planting your hops, grab a beer and see how I do it.


----------



## Hangover68 (13/10/21)

i planted mine 2 months ago.


----------



## mynameisrodney (13/10/21)

yeah my cascade is about 2m tall and violently strangling everything in sight haha.


----------



## scomet (13/10/21)

mynameisrodney said:


> my cascade is about 2m tall and violently


Mine too but its probably only just stopped snowing in Nelson :-} 
Dont let them dry out too much, feed regularly, and very poisonous to dogs BTW.
ps Loved Nelson Markets, Pics had a stall, I said loudly “I didn't know Pics came from NZ!?” The entire market seemed to shout “It doesn't it comes from Nelson”….


----------



## Grmblz (14/10/21)

Lots of horse and chicken poo over the winter.


----------



## mynameisrodney (14/10/21)

Has anyone here had good results from their fresh hops? Every brew I used mine in was terrible. I don't think I've got the timing right for picking them. 

I'm not all that fussed though, I have them going up a trellis which shades the veggie patch and lawn from the West in summer, so it's a nice feature of the garden even if it is only used as ornamental.


----------



## Vic (15/10/21)

mynameisrodney said:


> Has anyone here had good results from their fresh hops? Every brew I used mine in was terrible. I don't think I've got the timing right for picking them.
> 
> I'm not all that fussed though, I have them going up a trellis which shades the veggie patch and lawn from the West in summer, so it's a nice feature of the garden even if it is only used as ornamental.


I grow Chinook and something similar to Cascade in NE Victoria High Country. Pick late April when they go brown. Used only in Whirlpool @ 80C for 30 minutes. Beer is sensational.


----------



## Hopasauraus (16/10/21)

i have 6 rows of 10. Krakenup, cascade amd columbus.
The Krakenup went extremely well last year which is when i planted them from their roots
i had heaps and pick them when they are just strarting to get brown tinges on them, dry them on a rack in the shed for a few days and then vacuume bag them and store in the freezer.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (24/10/21)

Yeah, I need to get a new oast as well. My current one is looking somewhat ratshit.


----------



## Hangover68 (22/12/21)

Mine were all but wiped out during storms a few weeks ago when a large tree branch landed on them, moved to a better location, cut off the dead shoots and they are going nuts again. 
Oddly my chinook plant barely had any growth but post storms its going nicely.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (10/2/22)

mynameisrodney said:


> Has anyone here had good results from their fresh hops? Every brew I used mine in was terrible. I don't think I've got the timing right for picking them.
> 
> I'm not all that fussed though, I have them going up a trellis which shades the veggie patch and lawn from the West in summer, so it's a nice feature of the garden even if it is only used as ornamental.


Yeah I get the same issue, perhaps its something to do with the Alpha Acids, I'm not really sure. But yeah, they do look nice in the garden


----------

